# water safety



## michigan22 (May 21, 2016)

this is a water safety tread post pictures of people wearing life jackets on the water it can be from google too you may post your own pictures too i think water safety is great please share pictures


----------



## michigan22 (May 21, 2016)




----------



## michigan22 (May 25, 2016)

[QUOTE="michigan22, post: 5863554, member: 1[/QUOTE]


----------



## rob066 (Jun 15, 2016)

What is sad is stupidity of some adults. At Letchworth Park a 6 and a 9 year old drowned a few days ago. I dont know the details. I know seven people went over the falls. They were in a resticted zone wading. The current is very fast there. The current swept Them over a 60 foot water fall. It is clearly marked how dangerous this is. My heart goes out to the family. The warnings arent there for no reason to ignore.


----------



## Del_ (Jun 15, 2016)

Not a one of them has on a life jacket.


----------



## rob066 (Jun 15, 2016)

<iframe width="854" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/QFigeyuwAzc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> This is where this happened what a shame


----------

